#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Harnröhrenverengung : wie wird das behandelt ? >

## patient2009

Hallo, 
nachdem ich in letzter Zeit doch häufiger Probleme mit dem Urinlassen hatte und jetzt auch öfter Nachtropfen, dann Brennen in der vorderen Harnröhre etc. war ich beim Urologen. Der vermutet eine Harnröhrenverengungals Ursache, zunächst soll die Harnröhre jetzt geröngt werden. 
Wenn tatsächlich eine Verengung vorliegt - wie wird sowas behandelt. Ist in solchen Fällen ein operativer EIngriff häufig erforderlich oder eher die Ausnahme ? 
Klar muss ich erst das Röntgenergebnis abwarten, aber ich will schon mal wissen, was da evtl. auf mich zukommt. 
Danke,
Patient2009

----------


## patient2009

zur Ergänzung : 
die Urinuntersuchung ergab nichts auffälliges : kein Blut, keine Leukozyten. 
Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass zum Röntgen ein Kontrastmittel mittels Katheter eingeführt wird - ohje, davon haben die mir bei Vereinbarung des Röntgentermins
nichts gesagt. 
An so was denkt der Laie natürlich nicht ... 
Also darauf kann ich verzichten : Katheter in die Harnblase einführen.
Habe echt keine Lust das machen zu lassen. 
Wird sowas eigentlich mit lokaler Betäubung gemacht ? Wenn ja, wie (Spritze
in den kleinen Freund?)
Werden da heute generell Kunststoff-Katheter verwendet oder werden da noch "feste" Katheter verwendet. Da hört/liest man ja schon einiges, wie extrem schmerzhaft das sein kann, gerade beim Mann (wegen der längeren Harnröhre). 
Letzteres spricht wohl auch dafür, dass das ohne Betäubung gemacht wird. 
Weitere Frage : Kontrastmittel einführen - heisst das dass der Katheter bis zur 
Harnblase eingeführt wird, oder ist das eine "kurze" Einführung (paar cm) wo das Kontrastmittel per Druck? durch die gesamte Harnröhre durchgeleitet wird. 
Gibt es Alternativen ? Habe die oben genannten Symptome zum ersten Mal, allerdings seit längerer Zeit kleinere Probleme mit nächtlichem Wasserlassen, selten mal 
Harnverhalt (Warten bis Wasser kommt, obwohl Druck da ist), das eigentlich meist
auf öffentlichen Toiletten (kleine psychische Komponente?)  
Danke im Voraus für Infos, speziell Infos von Männern, die das hinter sich haben. 
Patient2009

----------


## urologiker

Sei gegrüßt, 
zur Röntgenuntersuchung der Harnröhre wird eine mit einem speziellen Aufsatz bewehrte Spritze auf die Eichel/Harnröhre gesetzt und dann wird Kontrastmittel in die Harnröhre gegeben, wobei kein allzu großer Druck aufgebracht wird, weil sich sonst Kontrastmittel ins Gewebe pressen würde und es ja darum geht die Harnröhre mit Kontrastmittel darzustellen.Die Untersuchung ist unangenehm aber nicht schmerzhaft.  
Üblicherweise wird eine Harnröhrenenge mit einem kleinen Messer (normalerweise in Narkose) geschlitzt, anschließend wird ein Harnröhrenkatheter eingelegt, der bis zu 3 Tagen belassen wird. 
Das Problem des simplen Verfahrens der Schlitzung ist, dass eine erneute Narbe erzeugt wird, so dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Wiederauftreten einer Enge nach Monaten oder aber auch Jahren insgesamt größer ist, als dass keine erneute Enge auftritt.  
Im Falle einer erneuten Harnröhrenenge solltest du dich in einer Abteilung vorstellen, die offene Harnröhrenrekonstruktionen durchführt (z.B. mit Mundschleimhautplastik), vorstellen, da eine erneute Schlitzung nur in Ausnahmefällen sinnvoll ist. 
Dieses kann ich dir als allgemeine Erfahrung auf den Weg geben. Je nach Ausprägung deiner Harnröhrenenge können bei dir im Einzelfall natürlich auch andere Verfahren/Konzepte angezeigt sein, so dass eine fachurologische Untersuchung und Beratung selbstverständlich unverzichtbar sind.  
Gruß, logiker

----------


## patient2009

Hallo Urologiker, 
danke für die Infos, jetzt warte ich erstmal auf das Ergebnis der Untersuchung. 
Also eine "Harnröhrenrekonstruktion" werde ich nicht machen lassen, das weiss ich schon heute, ich habe mir gerade einige Infos hierzu angesehen, danke nein !

----------


## urologiker

Nun ja, man macht keine Harnröhrenplastik, wenn diese nicht sinnvoll/indiziert ist! Und für den gegebenen Fall muß man klar sagen, dass die mittelfristigen Ergebnisse exzellent sind. 
Beste Grüße und viel Glück, dass soetwas bei dir nicht erforderlich ist, 
logiker

----------


## patient2009

> Nun ja, man macht keine Harnröhrenplastik, wenn diese nicht sinnvoll/indiziert ist! Und für den gegebenen Fall muß man klar sagen, dass die mittelfristigen Ergebnisse exzellent sind. 
> Beste Grüße und viel Glück, dass soetwas bei dir nicht erforderlich ist, 
> logiker

 Hallo,  
Untersuchung hat stattgefunden, kein Befund. Meine Harnröhre weist
"keinerlei Verwachsungen/Engstellen" auf meinte die Urologin.
Auch sonst sind die Beschwerden nach 3 Tagen Einnahme von Antibiotika
weg gewesen. 
Eine Anmerkung noch : ja die Untersuchung ist schmerzlos, aber schon
unangenehm. Auch deshalb weil ausser der Ärztin noch eine Arzthelferin
und eine wohl Auszubildende? anwesend waren. So langsam verstehe 
ich, warum Männer nur ungern zum Urologen gehen. Ich denke dass bei
derartig massiver männlicher Präsenz bei Gynäkologen die Frauen auch
alles andere als begeistert wären. 
Nochmal vielen Dank für die Infos. 
Patient2009

----------


## urologiker

@patient2009 - generell gesprochen: 
Assistenzpersonal und auch Personal in Aus- oder Weiterbildung sollten geduldet werden, weil ohne eigene Erfahrungen kein Verständnis für ein Krankheitsbild und dessen Behandlung aufgebaut wird.
Das verhält sich ganz ähnlich mit der Sichtweise, dass man selbst immer nur von erfahrensten und überhaupt besten Operateur behandelt werden möchte, es de facto sich aber so verhält, dass, wenn alle Patienten diesbezüglich tatsächlich so behandelt werden würden es für die zukünftigen Patientengenerationen ganz düster aussieht, weil Wissen nicht mehr weitergegeben werden kann. 
Daher plädiere ich für ein Sichtweise, die der Lernprozeß (durch zugucken oder auch durch eigene Tätigkeit) Teil einer Hochleistungsmedizin ist und die "Unannehmlichkeiten" zwar die individuelle Behandlungsqualität (subjektic) senken können, dass dies jedoch auch erforderlich war um die aktuelle insgesamt hohe Behandlungsqualität ÜBERHAUPT zu ermöglichen!
Was wäre das für eine geniale Fortschrittsgrundlage, wenn der Patient dem Oberarzt oder Chefarzt sagen würde, dass er im Sinne einer besseren Medizin in Deutschland lieber vom Assistenzarzt unter Assistenz eines Facharztes operiert werden möchte!

----------


## patient2009

Hallo Urologiker ! 
Du schreibst :
Assistenzpersonal und auch Personal in Aus- oder Weiterbildung sollten geduldet werden, weil ohne eigene Erfahrungen kein Verständnis für ein Krankheitsbild und dessen Behandlung aufgebaut wird. 
Daher plädiere ich für ein Sichtweise, die der Lernprozeß (durch zugucken oder auch durch eigene Tätigkeit) Teil einer Hochleistungsmedizin ist und die "Unannehmlichkeiten" zwar die individuelle Behandlungsqualität (subjektiv) senken können, dass dies jedoch auch erforderlich war um die aktuelle insgesamt hohe Behandlungsqualität ÜBERHAUPT zu ermöglichen! 
Ende des Zitats.  *Diese Argumentation ist natürlich objektiv(**) nicht zu widerlegen ! * Du nsprichst aber selbst ja auch die *subjektive Wahrnehmung der Patienten* an und in einer konkreten Behandlungssituation interessiert ihn halt vornehmlich diese Sicht ... 
Ich habe nur angeführt, dass ein *wichtiger Grund* dafür dass Männer ungern zum Urologen gehen darin liegt, dass *Assistenzpersonal praktisch zu 100% weiblich ist* - überall hört man vom übertriebenen Schamgefühl der Männer. 
Übertrieben - gemessen an welchen Massstab ? An den Frauen ?  
Aber die haben weder beim Gynäkologen noch beim Urologen dieses "Problem"(chen) - es gibt praktisch kein männliches Assistenzpersonal. *Daher reden wir hier objektiv betrachtet von nicht vergleichbaren Situationen.* Bei vergleichbaren Situationen würde man sehr schnell nicht mehr vom übertriebenen Schamgefühl der Männer sprechen ... da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.  *Aber ich will da jetzt auch kein Drama daraus machen* - ich werde mich schon bemühen, das zukünftig etwas objektiver(**) zu sehen ! Bleibt mir ja auch nichts anderes übrig. *Hoffentlich klappt es !* 
ZITAT
"Was wäre das für eine geniale Fortschrittsgrundlage, wenn der Patient dem Oberarzt oder Chefarzt sagen würde, dass er im Sinne einer besseren Medizin in Deutschland lieber vom Assistenzarzt unter Assistenz eines Facharztes operiert werden möchte!" 
Sicher ein Traum für Mediziner und Medizinstudenten (und langfristig vom Nutzen her auch für Patienten) - aber so altruistisch sind Menschen normalerweise nicht !  Das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben. *Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob Ärzte als Patienten
so handeln - habe da so meine Zweifel !!!*   *Nochmals vielen Dank.* *Patient2009*

----------


## Christiane

Och, dann gehöre ich zu der weniger normalen Menschheit. 
Ich war schon oft im Krankenhaus, zweimal davon sogar recht lange. Praktikanten aus der Physiotherapie und der Krankenpflege waren immer herzlich willkommen. Bis auf eine junge Dame, über die ich mich beschwert hatte, gab es keine Probleme.
2x waren Medizinstudenten an mir dran, 1x wurde ich von einem Assistenzarzt operiert - letzteres geschah übrigens auf meinen Wunsch hin. Ich war mit den dreien zufrieden.

----------


## urologiker

> Och, dann gehöre ich zu der weniger normalen Menschheit. 
> Ich war schon oft im Krankenhaus, zweimal davon sogar recht lange. Praktikanten aus der Physiotherapie und der Krankenpflege waren immer herzlich willkommen. Bis auf eine junge Dame, über die ich mich beschwert hatte, gab es keine Probleme.
> 2x waren Medizinstudenten an mir dran, 1x wurde ich von einem Assistenzarzt operiert - letzteres geschah übrigens auf meinen Wunsch hin. Ich war mit den dreien zufrieden.

 TOP  :s_thumbup:

----------

